# DVR Powerforce olvido de contraseña



## REFLOW (Sep 29, 2018)

Un saludo cordial para todos los usuarios de este gran foro.
Tengo un DVR de las siguientes características:
marca: POWERFORCE
modelo: SE-NR8008A
pcb: AHB780XT8-3520D V1.01
microprocesador: HISILICON HI3520
bios: 25L6406E
Este DVR es nuevo, pero le pusieron contraseña al usuario "admin" y se olvidaron que contraseña es, por tal motivo al querer acceder a las configuraciones, no se puede.
Se realizaron varias pruebas sin obtener resultados satisfactorios.
Se realizo lo siguiente:
1- se saco la pila por un día completo. la fecha y la hora se mantiene en 21-09-2018, pero igual no borro la contraseña.
2 - Se realizaron unos procedimientos que se encuentran en esta pagina Como resetear DVR H264 por clave perdida (DVR Chinos) – Aprenda CCTV, ya que el modelo me indica que este equipo trabaja como el modelo H264. lo único que no pude hacer es lo de la prueba del telnet. por no saber la ip del dvr.
3 - Opte por bajar el firmware, guardarlo en usb y arrancar el dvr, pero no me dio resultado, leyendo después, indican que hay que entrar al dvr y desde alli darle la ruta del usb para que se cargue el nuevo firmware, y ademas no se la versión, ya que hay que entrar al dvr.
4 - también intente re grabar el bios, pero no he encontrado el bios correcto para este equipo.
     me baje el firmware que vino en .bin, pero lo compare con el bin original y no se parecen en nada. no lo grabe.
5 - También busque un bin que usan los chips hi3520, que me parece que son estandar ya que usa el mismo chip del bios. lo grabe y el dvr encendió pero se quedo en las franjas de colores, no apareció las ventanas de las cámaras y demás.
6 - También busque en la misma placa algún jumper o contactos para resetear pero no los tiene.
Entonces solicito su valiosa experiencia en estos equipos DVR para poder borrar la contraseña y dar solución a este problema.
adjunto foto de la placa por si la reconocen.
Gracias por su atención.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Sep 29, 2018)

normalmente es usuario: admin, contraseña: admin


----------



## REFLOW (Oct 4, 2018)

Hola Edgardo, no acepta ninguna contraseña, ni las generadas por programas como super password etc. por tal motivo estoy pensado que re grabarle el bios es la única opción. El problema es conseguir un .bin que sea para esta placa. Gracias por responder. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2018)

Y contraseña en blanco?


----------



## REFLOW (Oct 5, 2018)

Hola. Cuando fue comprado este dvr vino con contraseña en blanco, pero fue cambiado, el cual ya no se acuerdan. Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 5, 2018)

lo mas fácil es saber en que ip de la red esta usando AngryIP


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 6, 2018)

Hola.

Lee completamente lo que hay aquí: Como resetear DVR H264 por clave perdida (DVR Chinos) – Aprenda CCTV

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## REFLOW (Oct 6, 2018)

Hola. Si,  intente con telnet. Me sale error de conexion,  pero cuando busco su ip,  si la encuentro. 192.168.1.9 .Me parece que los puertos estan cerrados, y estos se abren desde la misma configuracion interna. Y usando la ip encontrada me sale una pantalla donde me pide usuario y contraseña.
Hola el aficionado. Si he probado todo lo que indican en esa pagina sin optener resultados satisfactorios.
Lo que tengo son firmwares que he bajado de varias paginas que sirven para actualizarlo el dvr. Baje unos usando el modelo del microprocesador y otro usando el modelo de la placa pero igual no pude instalarlo ya que al colocarlo he inicias el encendido del dvr no reconoce la memoria usb. Y creo que hay que entrar al sistema para desde alli ejecutarlo. He comparado el bin del firmware con el bin original y no se parecen pero igual lo grabe al rom bios, pero el equipo encendio sin mostrar imagen. Le regrese el bin original. Cuando lo conecte el dvr al internet me salio un mensaje de upgrade. Creo que para actualizarlo, continue pero me pidio usuario y contraseña. Creo que lo que necesito es un bin de otra placa sin clave. Se me estan acabando las ideas. Saludos y gracias por comentar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 6, 2018)

Sinceramente, dudo mucho que flasheando un nuevo firmware te solucione algo, por que el almacenamiento de claves no debe compartir el espacio del firmware o se perderian las claves al modificarlo.
Creo que va siendo hora de que averigües como esta "partida" la memoria del firmware o si hay una memoria adicional, ya que de alguna forma almacenan el codigo de booteo para el autoflash del firmware.
Cuando sepamos eso, tal vez podremos usar un programador de eeproms para pinchar la zona de la clave.


----------



## escofaders (Jun 16, 2019)

Hola amigos, tengo el mismo problema con el mismo DVR , lograste resolver algo ?


----------



## capitanp (Jun 16, 2019)

Leer-->>>> Un informático en el lado del mal: Una historia de un DVR low cost que no era ni hackeable


----------



## luckyman (Oct 13, 2019)

escofaders dijo:


> Hola amigos, tengo el mismo problema con el mismo DVR , lograste resolver algo ?


Hola , resolviste lo de la contraseña? puedo ayudarte. puedo pasarte clave maestra . dura dos horas y va cambiando ... pára ello me tienes que pasar el codigo que te da...


----------



## Fiodor (Oct 9, 2020)

Estimados ando en lo mismo con un dvr chino...y aun no doy en la solucion.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 30, 2021)

Yo reeleria esto : Una historia de un DVR low cost que no era ni hackeable


----------



## davidush (Sep 15, 2022)

luckyman dijo:


> Hola , resolviste lo de la contraseña? puedo ayudarte. puedo pasarte clave maestra . dura dos horas y va cambiando ... pára ello me tienes que pasar el codigo que te da...



Yo también estoy en busca de lo mismo, pero no se de que código hablas.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 15, 2022)

Hola.

Mira aquí :






Chao. 
elaficionado .


----------

